
Boards running Linux  - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/boards-running-linux
======
ionela
Linux is a Unix-type operating system which uses the Linux kernel. The name -
Linux- comes from the Linux kernel, written in 1991 by Linus Torvalds. The
system's utilities and libraries usually come from the GNU operating system,
announced in 1983 by Richard Stallman. The following article presents some
boards that are running on Linux.

